# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: ارتباط با پورت سریال با Qt

## ali_13h

سلام ، من می خواستم به وسیله Qtیک سری داده ها رو از طریق پورت سریال بخونم و یا وارد کنم لطفا اگر نمونه کد آماده دارین ممنون می شم که برام بذارین

----------


## ali_13h

سلام بر همگی 
من خودم این نمونه کد رو پیدا کردم ولی درست کار نمی کنه

----------


## ali_13h

من خودم یک نمونه کد دیگه پیدا کردم و اجرا کردم  
اینجا که کسی بلد نبود  :متفکر:

----------

